# Internal anatomy



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I would be interested in how you managed to display the organs so clearly.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi the magnet-man,
I use a dissecting microscope to carry out all dissecting. 
This scope has X10 eye peices, the body of the focusing area has a turntale effect to increase or decrease the magnification.
Once I have dissected the bee I make sure there is no 'rubbish' floating in the dissceting fluid, and use my digital camera pointed down the eye piece and click away. I have been fortunate in the pictures coming out ok.
I do not do anything special.
A point to note is if you try to use a higher magnification eye piece then you will only be able to get half the contents of the object you are photographing.

Hope this helped. Give it a try.

Good luck

Moeuk


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Moeuk awsome pics! What time of year was this picture taken of the bee? I was surprised to see so much pollen husks.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Matt
I took the pictures whilst attending a microscopy session in Suffolk UK.
The photo was taken during the month of Feb 08. The reason for pollen husks being present is she was a winter bee as the rectum is somewhat extended, as its taking up half the internal space.

Best regards,

Moeuk


----------

